# Masters Degree, Bachelors Degree, Colege Diploma, and TESOL Certificate ENOUGH?



## cecco3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello All! Hope someone can answer some of my questions about teaching in Dubai!

I am from Canada, and have earned a Masters of Human Kinetics, Bachelors of Human Kinetics, as well as a Advanced Diploma in Sports and Recreation and obtaining my TESOL Certificate. I have 2 years lecturing experience in University and presented research at international conferences. 

Am i qualified enough to teach in Dubai? What are the chances I can get a job teaching in Dubai? 

My TESOL advisor insists i Can land something around the range of 5000 - 6000 CAN a month. True or untrue?

Thought I would check with you all, the people who are actually there!

Hope to hear some responses!

Sergio


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

The pay scale for ESL teaching is more in the range of AED 13,000-15,000 per month with free accomodation for someone with a Master's degree. CAN 5,000 is AED 18,000 and that seems a bit high & more for someone with a Ph D and some experience.
That said, when you work for a university in the UAE, you get free housing so the total could actually amount to what you are quoting.
Another parameter is which university you graduated from.
You might want to ask your question on the Middle East forum of Dave's ESL cafe.


----------



## cecco3 (Nov 2, 2011)

I graduated from the University of Windsor (Ontario, Canada) if that makes any difference.

I think he was indicating that I would be working in a university, as you said. Is that something possible for someone with my credentials?

I would actually be pretty happy with 15,000 AED a month teach ESL as well tho...I am single with a lil debt (around 18,000 CAN)

Thoughts if this is possible?


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

I would really post on Dave's ESL cafe, where you can get more feedback from people who have been around the Middle East for a long time. Post in the Middle East > UAE forum
Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - United Arab Emirates


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

I should have added people in ESL who have been teaching around the Middle East.


----------

